# GRILLED LAMB CHOPS WITH BLACKBERRY RELISH



## gary s (Sep 23, 2016)

[h1]*Grilled Lamb Chops with Blackberry Relish*[/h1]
*I know, I Know I'm from East Texas and we don't eat Lamb, but sometimes I just get a hankering. *

I am the only one around here that likes Lamb. My Wife is going to be gone for a couple of days, so what better time than to fire up the ole grill and do some Lamb Chops.

I went looking online at some different recipes instead of the same ole same ole.

I found a couple and combined them and thought I would give it a try.

Went ahead and made my relish this morning and letting it sit, Mmmm this stuff is good stuff !!

Mixed up my wet rub so the flavors can really come together

Pulled Chop out of the Fridge, basted both sides with the wet rub, going to let the sit on the counter for about 20 or 30 min. In the meantime tossing a little Okra with EVOO and S&P to go on the grill as well.

Grill is Hot, Okra going on, then the Lamb Chops

I took a few pics, but forgot the one with the Chops on the grill sorry.

Here are the recipe’s I used

*INGREDIENTS*

·         *1 cup blackberries  **(I used 1 cup of Blackberry Preserves omit sugar)*

·         *1 tablespoons sugar*

·         *1/2 tablespoon chopped mint*

·         *1/2 tablespoon drained prepared horseradish*

·         *1/2 tablespoon fresh lime juice*

·         *1/2 tablespoon extra-virgin olive oil, plus more for brushing*

·         *Salt and freshly ground pepper*

In a medium saucepan, cook the blackberries with the sugar over moderately high heat until they are softened but still hold their shape, about 5 minutes. Transfer to a bowl and stir in the mint, horseradish, lime juice and the 1 tablespoon of olive oil. Season with salt and pepper and let cool.

*LAMB CHOPS 4 to 6*

*Ingredients*

2 large garlic cloves, crushed
1 tablespoon fresh rosemary leaves
1 teaspoon fresh thyme leaves
Pinch cayenne pepper
Coarse sea salt
2 tablespoons extra-virgin olive oil

In a food processor add the garlic, rosemary, thyme, cayenne, and salt. Pulse until combined. Pour in olive oil and pulse into a paste. Rub the paste on both sides of the lamb chops and let them marinate for at least 1 hour in the refrigerator. Remove from refrigerator and allow the chops to come to room temperature; it will take about 20 minutes.

Grill to desired doneness.













IMG_20160923_170200_945.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 23, 2016


















IMG_20160923_170430_778.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 23, 2016


















IMG_20160923_170436_819.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 23, 2016


















IMG_20160923_172642_764.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 23, 2016


















IMG_20160923_174435_061.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 23, 2016


















IMG_20160923_174444_536.jpg



__ gary s
__ Sep 23, 2016






Thanks for Looking

Gary


----------



## pc farmer (Sep 23, 2016)

That looks great.   Thanks for the recipe.   The wife and I are really getting into lamb.

POINTS


----------



## b-one (Sep 23, 2016)

Looks tasty!


----------



## SmokinAl (Sep 24, 2016)

Looks delicious Gary!

We like lamb a lot around here.

Will definitely try your recipe!

Point!

Al


----------



## gary s (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks Guys,  Lamb is not real popular here in East Texas and its pricey.

It turned out really good I liked all the flavors. and if you haven't tried grilled Okra, and if you like it you are in for a treat.

Gary


----------



## okie362 (Sep 24, 2016)

gary s said:


> Thanks Guys,  Lamb is not real popular here in East Texas and its pricey.
> 
> It turned out really good I liked all the flavors. and if you haven't tried grilled Okra, and if you like it you are in for a treat.
> 
> Gary


You might want to do what I did.  Buy a lamb from one of the local FFA kids and have it slaughtered.  Helps the kids AND you get the meat :D


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 24, 2016)

That looks Freaking Awesome, Gary!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










----
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I never had Lamb, because Mrs Bear says she doesn't want it---I think it's because they're such cute little things! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I'm Betting I'd Love that !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Bear


----------



## gary s (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks John and for the points

Gary


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Sep 24, 2016)

We really like lamb !  Looks like a homerun cook to me Gary, very nice !


----------



## disco (Sep 24, 2016)

Lovely lamb, Gary. Nice post!

Points.

Disco


----------



## gary s (Sep 24, 2016)

Thank you Disco

Gary


----------



## GaryHibbert (Sep 24, 2016)

Looks great Gary.  Miss Linda has never had lamb.  I like it, but around here it makes even beef look cheap.  That blackberry relish looks fantastic--love blackberries, but they just won't grow here.  I'll have to buy some to try that.  I'm betting that relish will be  great with more than just lamb.

Now I know this is probably sacrilege to a Texas boy, but I did try okra-----once.     
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





All in all, looks like a really great meal







Gary


----------



## gary s (Sep 24, 2016)

Thanks Gary, Same around here  Pricy   Thanks for the points

Gary


----------



## moikel (Sep 25, 2016)

I love it.I also think the black berry relish is really clever.


----------

